

How David Gregory Lost His Job - jcater
http://www.washingtonian.com/articles/people/how-david-gregory-lost-his-job/

======
chiph
I think what's missing in a lot of these shows is authenticity. The set is
obviously a set. And the guests aren't there to discuss events, but to promote
an agenda. Which makes them different from Late Show guests only in the topic.

